# router compass vs bandsaw circle jig



## dance (16 Apr 2012)

Hi

I would like to buy the router compass or built the bandsaw jig.

Does anyone have any tips or thoughts on what I should do?

My thoughts are that the router compass will give a better finish/edge, but that the bandsaw jig might be quicker, safer and quieter to use?

THANKS


----------



## CHJ (16 Apr 2012)

I have cut circular holes and circular discs with a home made router compass and I regularly cut circular blanks with a bandsaw.

The former gives you accurate adjustment of dimensions and a good finish of both holes and discs.

The latter, assuming the bandsaw is set up perfectly and the blade is in top notch a jig gives you a reasonable disc but not with the same confidence and consistency of the router jig.

If I want accuracy I use a router jig, if I want a near enough disc I use the bandsaw for quickness with or without a jig.


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Apr 2012)

For cutting circles I would always use a router. Details here of how to make jigs for cutting small and large circles http://www.wealdentool.eu/rf_tips/rf_tips_04.html

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dance (19 Apr 2012)

Thank you both!


----------



## dance (20 Apr 2012)

Paul Chapman":3dmggfn3 said:


> Details here of how to make jigs for cutting small and large circles http://www.wealdentool.eu/rf_tips/rf_tips_04.html



This sounds good - but I don't know how to create the counter slots. The write-up refers to


> two counter-slots (made with a guide bush guide)


 but that presumes a knowledge I don't yet have.


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Apr 2012)

dance":78ss6euh said:


> Paul Chapman":78ss6euh said:
> 
> 
> > Details here of how to make jigs for cutting small and large circles http://www.wealdentool.eu/rf_tips/rf_tips_04.html
> ...



You don't need to use a guide bush. The slots are cut by plunging the router right through. The counter-slots can be made by using a wider cutter or by making several passes with a narrow cutter if you don't have a wide one. You can position the cuts by using the fence on the router or by running the edge of the base along a straight edge.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dance (20 Apr 2012)

Paul Chapman":3fwuykq0 said:


> You don't need to use a guide bush. The slots are cut by plunging the router right through. The counter-slots can be made by using a wider cutter or by making several passes with a narrow cutter if you don't have a wide one. You can position the cuts by using the fence on the router or by running the edge of the base along a straight edge.



Ah I see - I have a router table - so I could easily make the slots on the table yeah?


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Apr 2012)

dance":24v3l05b said:


> Paul Chapman":24v3l05b said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to use a guide bush. The slots are cut by plunging the router right through. The counter-slots can be made by using a wider cutter or by making several passes with a narrow cutter if you don't have a wide one. You can position the cuts by using the fence on the router or by running the edge of the base along a straight edge.
> ...



I wouldn't because you would have to lower the workpiece onto a revolving cutter. I would stick the workpiece onto a sacrificial piece of MDF with heavy-duty double sided tape and use the router hand-held, plunging it into the work.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Jacob (20 Apr 2012)

How many, what material and what do you want to do with these discs?
If just a few I'd do them on the bandsaw around a pencil line and then tidy up with hand tools.


----------

